# 205/40-16 VS 195/45-16 Stretch Difference? From RS's to Sawblades



## rubadub3 (Aug 29, 2002)

Good evening all,
Basic Questions: 
1) Will a 195/45-16 stretch about the same as a 205/40-16 on an 8.5 inch wheel? More? Less?
2) What is the best tire that will give the most stretch on a 16 that is 8.5 inches wide.
The Story:
The fitment is for a 1995 Jetta GLX. I have been driving on a set of 16x8 and 16x8.5 BBS RS that I built approximately 2 years ago and have decided to polish up again and try something else in the mean time.
I have picked up 16x8.5 Corvette Sawblades and adaptors and have since refinished the lips and now they are painted and cleared. I don't know much about ET and Offset so please excuse this. When on the car there is about an inch and a half of rim poke from the fender itself. 
Here is the issue:
I put the sawblades on the car with bald 205/40-16's and although there was about 1.5 inches of poke all around with the adaptors, they had quite a bit of stretch and the tread (what was left) sat inside the fenders. I lowered the car to about a half inch space between the tire and lip of fender as I did on the BBS RS and drove. There was no rubbing on the tires other than some minor in the front. 
Because the tread was dead I decided to throw on a set of 205/45-16's that I had that are basically new. The car sat way to low with the 40 series tires (pinky under skidplate) and I would like to actually drive the car so I tried the 205/45-16's.
Result you might ask?
They are barely stretched and sit outside the fenders and therefore rub an insane amount and I had to raise the suspension considerably to have the fenders not actually sit on the tires.
SOOO to you experts on tires. Will a 195/45-16 stretch about the same as a 205/40-16 on an 8.5 inch wheel that were on the wheels when I had them?
I need to have a considerably stretched tire so that the tread will be inside of the wheel well and I would like to use a 45 series side wall so that the car will be higher of the ground and less dangerous to drive.
Thank you for any and all help. I am sorry I do not have better specs on the Corvette Sawblades at this time.
_Modified by rubadub3 at 12:17 AM 11-18-2008_


_Modified by rubadub3 at 12:17 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## shadow_rabbit (Nov 18, 2008)

well the 195 will need to stretch more. 10mm more.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (shadow_rabbit)*

tyre-stretch.com


----------



## rubadub3 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: 205/40-16 VS 195/45-16 Stretch Difference? From RS's to Sawblades (rubadub3)*

That is a good sight. http://www.tyre-stretch.com. The pictures are a help, but somewhat deceiving. My main question is whether a 195/45 will stretch more than a 205/40. 10mm more is this correct? This is the cost of tires, which is important to me.
I simply do not have much knowledge in this department.
More thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks fellas,
- Harrison


----------



## sydneysky84 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (MarkeeeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkeeeVR6* »_tyre-stretch.com

x2 that site is the best


----------



## rubadub3 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: 205/40-16 VS 195/45-16 Stretch Difference? From RS's to Sawblades (rubadub3)*

That tire calc is awesome!
I will be gaining about a half inch in height and they will stretch more as well.
Thanks for the help.
- Harrison


----------

